# audio inputs



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

would there be any long term damage if I were to plug in 70's) tape player and cd player (80's) into a plasma tvs audio input where the vcr or dvd player is supposed to go using rca cables? I want to use the home threater to play them (when I get it later today) because I do not want two sets of speakers in the small apartment living room. a receiver does not come with the home threater and a blueray player does but not have audio inputs on the back. 

I already tested it and it works. 

any thoughts on this? or would there be a better alternative?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If I understand correctly, you're going to be using the TV's tiny speakers to listen to your old tapes and CDs. My guess, and its only a guess, is that you'll do more damage (if any) from having the TV "on" but without any picture than from feeding it those signals. 

Why not use the HT's Blu-ray player for the CD's. Then you'd hear them through the HT's speakers. One less load on the TV.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

yustr said:


> If I understand correctly, you're going to be using the TV's tiny speakers to listen to your old tapes and CDs. My guess, and its only a guess, is that you'll do more damage (if any) from having the TV "on" but without any picture than from feeding it those signals.
> 
> Why not use the HT's Blu-ray player for the CD's. Then you'd hear them through the HT's speakers. One less load on the TV.


It wont be the tvs tiny speakers but the external speakers from the home theater. 

I thought about the blu ray player for the cds but the cd player has a 6 cd changer and I like to listen to audiobooks thats about 5-6 cds. I am lazy. I will give it some thought because you are right, it would cut the life of the plasma tv short so I will give it more thought.

Thanks...


----------

